# Is Silje Norendal Dating?



## marchingguy99 (Oct 4, 2014)

I saw on some social media that she wears what appears to be an engagement ring. Does anyone know if she's dating? 
Sorry for the awkward and weird question.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

{checks bed}
well, she's not here, so... maybe?

Winner for strangest first post?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

marchingguy99 said:


> ….she wears what appears to be an engagement ring. Does anyone know if she's dating?


:laughat: If she's engaged? She'd better not be dating!!!



That's liable to _really_ piss off the fiancé!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :laughat: If she's engaged? She'd better not be dating!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's liable to _really_ piss off the fiancé!


Why wouldn't she be dating her fiance??
Are you supposed to stop dating once you get engaged and/or married?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rings don't plug holes, but they do make them tighter.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

We met on farmersonly.com. It's been a bit of a whirlwind relationship but the cats out of the bag now.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Deacon said:


> {checks bed}
> well, she's not here, so... maybe?
> 
> Winner for strangest first post?


Gets my vote.


Gone are the days when first posts are of the "help me choose a board" variety.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Winner for strangest first post?


Pretty sure I gave it a good crack?????


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Pretty sure I gave it a good crack?????


Mizu, you have my vote for the most _consistently_ strange poster! :laughat:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Just to let you all know, in Norway, women wear the engagement ring on the ring finger of the right hand, same for wedding ring, the left hand is nothing other than costume or decoration jewellery...

So which hand is it...??? And why would you need to know...??? Haha


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I think the undisputed strange poster award has to go to PaulyMolitor...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Mizu, you have my vote for the most _consistently_ strange poster! :laughat:


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Her fiancé is a pro hockey player. But I'm sure if you were to win the Oakley Arctic Challenge she would want you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My friend matched with her on Tinder.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> My friend matched with her on Tinder.


And he hasnt hit that shit why? :crazy2:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I didn't say what he did or didn't do with her.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I didn't say what he did or didn't do with her.



Well if he hit that shit you woulda said he hit it. Just dumb guy logic right here.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nah I don't feel the need to say what he did or didn't do. People get a little too obsessed with that shit as well as celebrities.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Well it would be cool to ride with her. Even though she'd run circles around most people.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've ridden with her, it's not all that impressive.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Did the OP really ask if an attractive 21-year old blonde is "dating"?

Lol the odds are pretty decent she's not at home every night twiddling her thumbs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Did the OP really ask if an attractive 21-year old blonde is "dating"?
> 
> Lol the odds are pretty decent she's not at home every night twiddling her thumbs.


Thumbs? She's swiping right with that index finger.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

f00bar said:


> We met on farmersonly.com. It's been a bit of a whirlwind relationship but the cats out of the bag now.


hahaha those commercials are ridiculous!


----------

